# Birdseye Maple



## hdschoedel (Apr 7, 2010)

I found a tree that is good sized, maybe 18-20" in diameter that looks like it might be a birdseye. I might cut it just because I would like to turn some rock maple anyway but if it turns out to have the figuring is it worth making bowls out of it or would it be worth more to sell the log? All those birdseye wood chips seem like an awful waste!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Picture ?


----------



## hdschoedel (Apr 7, 2010)

*No picture yet*

I really need to remember to carry a camera at all times


----------



## hdschoedel (Apr 7, 2010)

*Birdsey, Curly maple?*

I can't attach the pic but you can see the photos here:

http://method2madness.deviantart.com/art/Possible-Birdseye-1-160857961

http://method2madness.deviantart.com/art/birdseye-2-160858125

I was wrong about the size. Probably 16" at chest height.


----------



## dogshooter (Feb 20, 2009)

Not birdseye, but could be some cool stuff under that bark...


----------



## hdschoedel (Apr 7, 2010)

*Still looks cool*

Even if it's not birdseye I'm thinking there is some figure in there. It's also the perfect size log for my lathe. Worst case scenario...great firewood.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Those are baby burls...and quite a few of them. If I had that tree on my property it would be interesting for me to watch the burls grow (if they do, burls are sorta mysterious) I get funky stuff dropped off here, but never get to see the process of them growing funky. Just some random dead tree. I will put the pictures in my reply, in case your links die.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

I've got two maple logs in my stock pile that are due for the saw this weekend that look just like that. I'll get them sawed and post a pic of the boards so we can see what they look like inside.


----------



## hdschoedel (Apr 7, 2010)

*Awesome, JP!*

I can't wait to see what you get from those logs. I'm not cutting anything new until my Anchorseal comes in. Should be sometime this week..Yay.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

*maple log*

Well it wasn't as burled on the inside as outside but I made some real nice 8/4 mantle pieces and a nice bookmatch piece for a table.


----------



## hdschoedel (Apr 7, 2010)

Still a nice Piece! Would turn up some nice bowls as well.


----------

